# War and the State.



## Mankini (Jul 1, 2015)

How have people worldwide allowed Nation-states to present themselves with pomp and grandeur?
I stopped at Napoleon's tomb and saw his epitaph: "I want my ashes to rest on the banks of the Seine, amongst the French people whom I loved very much."....Napoleon sent almost a million French soldiers to their deaths, and caused death and suffering for millions more...Is that love? I wonder what the widows, orphans, and bereaved parents of France would have to say on the topic?

Why do states persist in building edifices and monuments to themselves? Washington is full of white marble buildings that look suspiciously like mausoleums.

Indeed the Taj Mahal is seen as a symbol of the glory of India. But it's just a very large tomb.

When will people stop glorifying war? Instead it should be treated as what it is: -shameful. War is the societal equivalent of incest. You wouldn't stage a parade or celebrate incest with barbecues and fireworks, would you?

When will people stop giving the State prestige and kneeling before leaders? The rightful place of the state is as an appendix, or appliance of, the people. Now don't get me wrong. I love microwaves and refrigerators. They perform a useful function. But I will not salute them, assign them sentience or personhood, or worse yet, create flags with a big Kirby vacuum or Frigidaire and wave that around while chanting slogans...
Politicians strut around in hand-tailored Savile Row suits, hold galas and banquets...Instead they should wear shapeless gray suits similar to what prisoners wear. It will remind them of their submissive status and give them much-needed humility.

The State worships and fetishizes death; the people, in turn, worship and fetishize the state. And people characterize the Aztecs as barbaric??!!


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2015)

Question, what is war good for? Answer, not a damn thing. What we need is a one world gov that will serve and help it's people. That is when we will see world peace.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup, this current uproar about the confederate flag has me semi-amused. The confederacy was created to preserve slavery in the south but over time even more evil has been waged under the US flag.
I read "Novel without a Name" by Duong Hu Thuong recently. The protagonist is a vietcong soldier who becomes increasingly disillusioned with the war and Marxist ideology. I'd recommend it highly. Kind of what you're talking about here


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 1, 2015)

Kal said:


> Question, what is war good for? Answer, not a damn thing. What we need is a one world gov that will serve and help it's people. That is when we will see world peace.


you will get your wish because that is what the wealthy want... personally, i think anything that is good for the members of the central banks is going to be bad for the rest of us.
the main purpose of war is to set up central banks. creating a one world government will give them more control.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 2, 2015)

A benevolent one world government is definitely an utopian idea, i highly doubt that it would be benevolent though. I hate the idea of little countries being run by fascists (n Korea, iran, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, sudan etc) while many of us are relatively free, but the idea of the whole world being run by one big fascist complex is worse.
At least currently, if you can forge some documents, or hop on the darkweb and get some made for you, there are countries you can escape to.
With one world government, that option is gone.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes. Absolutely the finest resources one can have in an atmosphere of totalitarianism/authoritarianism is some good buddies in the Russian mob or other forgers who can get you pports and identities...if not lines of other peoples credit. LA is full of resources: Yakuza; IRA; Tongs, Triads, Polish mob...How can you exist as an underworld figure without documentation?


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 8, 2015)

I was in immigration jail in Canada with a little malaysian dude who had buddies that would forge him fake documents. He wasn't even bummed about getting deported, they were just gonna make him another passport Lol.
I think while Evolution was running, they were selling documents


----------

